# N series Tractor stuck in neutral



## Sigma.40 (May 13, 2021)

I went to look at a non running n series. Everything looked good until I went to see if it would move into all the gears. It seems to be stuck in neutral. The shifter will move side to side with a lot of play but will not move into any gear. While I’m looking for a project tractor, I was already turned off by their $1000 firm price for a non running tractor that’s been sitting for 3+ years. Am I missing something simple?

Edit: before anyone comments lol, I’ve already been told that $1000 is way too much for a n series that is in unknown mechanical condition. I was ok with the price as long as it was just the engine that had issues. The transmission being stuck in neutral kind of scared me. Also, fwiw, the engine rolls over by hand but will not crank


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Sounds like a great opportunity to walk away. Unless it was your dads/grandpa’s or has some similar sentimental value.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ford5610II said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity to walk away. Unless it was your dads/grandpa’s or has some similar sentimental value.


Good advice!

Sigma.40,
You are Waaay better off looking for a Ford 600, 800 or newer.
Ns were trusty little tractors but they lack features.
9/2s lack position control and have no drawbar. They have funky brakes on two sides.
8Ns have a ridiculously FAST reverse.
None of the Ns had live hydraulics or power steering or live PTO.
A 600/800 or newer have a Lot of refinements and important features that Ns just don't have.
So if you buy a non runner and rebuild it you will end up with 30% more $ in it but you will have TWICE the tractor when you are done.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Yep….RUN Away!

As a reference, I sold my 53’ NAA just before Covid for 3,500. It had been totally sandblasted and professionally painted OEM and had near new rubber and well maintained. Looked damn near new and everything in good working order. 3500 was high but it was in much better shape than newer models for sale around here.

For what you are describing the value would be scrap price minus cost to haul it to scrap scales.


----------

